# Waterfall Hikes



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So apparently my little girl likes to hike to waterfalls. I was wondering if people would be willing to suggest hikes that involve them. I'm aware and have done the hike to doughnut falls in Big Cottonwood Canyon and we've also done Stewart Falls up by Sundance, and also Grotto Falls in Payson Canyon, but I would love to learn about more of them. Can anybody suggest any others that a 6 year old girl would be able to do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Adams canyon, East Layton. Waterfall canyon, Ogden


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Adams canyon up in Layton, its kind of steep but my kids have done it with me.

Calf Creek falls near Escalante.

I highly reccomend this book if your kids like to hike, I've done dozens of the hikes with my kids and have yet to find one that the book didn't nail with the description.
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Hikes-Childr ... 772&sr=8-2


----------



## Florwood (Dec 14, 2010)

battlecreek canyon just east of pleasant grove


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If ya get up to the Wyo. Tetons Hidden Falls is great. Snow Canyon in St. George has one , a little far and a sand wash walk.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Cascade Falls near Navajo Lake. Kane County, off State Road 14. It's where the lava tube underground stream that drains Navajo Lake shoots out of the Pink Cliffs. Summer only, however!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

justuspr said:


> Adams canyon up in Layton, its kind of steep but my kids have done it with me.
> 
> Calf Creek falls near Escalante.
> 
> ...


Yes, Calf Creek Falls is super; wish it wasn't so far away for me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bells Canyon above Wasatch Blvd in Sandy is a fun one. Just wait for spring runoff to end, and keep her away from the water. A young woman died there last spring after falling in. Really cool waterfall up there though.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Florwood said:


> battlecreek canyon just east of pleasant grove


just take 200 south up head east until it ends and hike up that canyon we have rappeled off that waterfall not to big but its a good hike if you keep going you can get all the way up to the timpanookie road that comes around from af canyon

i grew up hiking and biking all over those trails and mountains


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

East Fork of the Bear River, North Slope of the Uintas.

There's a nice waterfall on the Left Fork above the "Y" and some waterfalls below Norice Lake up in the cirque.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

If you are in to 4 wheeling and hiking or snowmobeling and snowshoeing there is a very pretty waterfall a short hike downstream of the east protal of the Duchesne Tunnel on little deer creek. The tunnel can be accessed by 4 X 4 or ATV in summer or by snowmobile this time of year on the Murdock Basin road.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just come across this pic - Big Slide:









Good fishing, but a long hike.


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

There are some good hikes here, I've used this book for years. Very good, accurate descriptions of distances and difficulty. Hope it helps.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss? ... &x=13&y=23


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Calf Creek is very cool. Kids asked last week if we could go down there this summer. Probably be our 1st camping trip of the year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Calf Creek is one of Utah's gems.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Calf Creek is a hike that I have done at least 30 times. I have seen it every season of the year. Even with ice on the walls. I have seen flash floods overhead and watched the water turn black.... I have hiked it in 100 degree heat only to get hypothermia in the water below the falls..... what a great hike! The picture above is of the Lower Falls which is about a 3.5 mile hike in and 3.5 miles out and will generally take 1/2 day to do.

I also really like the Upper Falls which are on a small side road headed toward Boulder Mountain off of Hog's Back Rd. The hike is only about 1.5 miles each way, but it is on slick rock which is pretty steep heading back. Above the waterfall there is a small swimming hole that is perfect for cliff jumping and the water isnt as cold either. Did I mention I love it down here?


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

There are also the waterfalls on Fifth Water Creek, which is a Tributary of Diamond Fork Creek. The hot pools there are another attraction, but depending on the kids (and parents), they might be a little iffy due to the, um, "nature lovers" who seem to hang out there. I just looked up a good reference: http://www.utah.com/thingtodo26961.htm


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys.  :O•-:


----------

